# Reel Gripping? Why?



## MJL56 (Sep 19, 2004)

o


----------



## Decoy Hound (Apr 21, 2018)

More comfortable to me to hold it that way.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Easier for me to jig that way


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Not sure I know what hold this is... literally holding the reel instead of the rod?


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

I hold my bluegill rod that way, I can control it better and it just feels more comfortable.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't even use a reel for gills & perch


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

the pros started doing it. I do not like it


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Fad


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Thirty pointer said:


> Fad


I thought so too until I tried it.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I guess I don't understand what reel gripping is. I have always held my summer poles and winter ones the same way. My trigger finger is over the shank of the reel where it fastens to the pole. My ice rod is balanced when I hold it this way Never watch fishing show so I don't know how they do it.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> Not sure I know what hold this is... literally holding the reel instead of the rod?


Yep, I do it sometimes 
I’ll hold it like the thing was a pistol, hand under the rod and fingers around the reel, a bit on top so the top of my fist if you wil is touching the rod


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

I guess I may try it this year, seems pointless.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

JohnnyB87 said:


> View attachment 359299
> 
> 
> I guess I may try it this year, seems pointless.


Never saw that before I ususally hold the pole hand on top and finger just ahead of the reel mount and use my trigger finer to raise and lower the pole


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Scout 2 said:


> Never saw that before I ususally hold the pole hand on top and finger just ahead of the reel mount and use my trigger finer to raise and lower the pole


Same here. Never seen anyone do it in person, just the pros on videos or pictures. Guess there has to be some advantage to it


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

JohnnyB87 said:


> Same here. Never seen anyone do it in person, just the pros on videos or pictures. Guess there has to be some advantage to it


Looks like you know what you are doing for the camera any way


----------



## JimJim (Jan 4, 2012)

MJL56 said:


> Why over the last couple of years have some icefishermen started gripping their reels. I tried it once, not comfy, fingers always hitting the bail, lost a lot of sensitivity of the rod. Just wondering. Never seen it done in a boat during warm weather. Doesn't seem reels are designed for that. Just wondering, that's all.


I started holding my ice rods this way (pencil grip) several years ago. It’s very comfortable. For the last 3 years, I’ve held my 6’ 6” ML Shimano for drift jigging crappie open water this way.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

JimJim said:


> I started holding my ice rods this way (pencil grip) several years ago. It’s very comfortable. For the last 3 years, I’ve held my 6’ 6” ML Shimano for drift jigging crappie open water this way.


That's how I would describe what I do... pencil grip.


----------



## billfer (Dec 26, 2017)

I do the pencil grip also. It's a comfort thing for me.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

billfer said:


> I do the pencil grip also. It's a comfort thing for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Same for me. I don't ever remember seeing anyone else doing it. I find it more comfortable and easier to set the hook with my wrist.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

JohnnyB87 said:


> View attachment 359299
> 
> 
> I guess I may try it this year, seems pointless.


I go gangster with it and turn the rod on its side.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

